
Ask HN: GPT-3 API. Has any of you had access? - ghgr
I&#x27;ve seen many impressive examples of the performance of GPT-3 in a wide array of tasks. I know you can request access from the OpenAI site and join a waiting list, but so far I&#x27;ve never heard of anyone who had access.<p>Did any of you manage to test it? What did you do? What&#x27;s your impression? Are the examples in those videos cherry-picked?<p>I&#x27;d like to try prompts that ask for its understanding of the world. Something like: &quot;You have a glass with water &#x2F;&#x2F; You turn it upside down &#x2F;&#x2F; You put it back on the table &#x2F;&#x2F; Where is the water?&quot;
======
catacombs
> I know you can request access from the OpenAI site and join a waiting list,
> but so far I've never heard of anyone who had access.

It seems OpenAI is giving access to the API to friends and the who's-who of
the machine learning world. I wouldn't count on the waiting list. If you're
someone who works in the field and could benefit from GPT-3 and you know the
right people, you already have access.

